# Do INTX take pride that they are typed as INTX?



## probablyINFP (Aug 6, 2016)

Watching some YT videos by INTX explaining MBTI, I come to believe that a vast majority of those who upload this take pride in their INTX type. I wonder whether this is just these YT users or INTX in general.

The vibe that i got is "I'm smarter than you. And I enjoy being d!ck."


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Sure, but I pride myself in being xNTP rather than INTx.

ENTP > INTJ


----------



## Sasori (Jul 23, 2016)

Normal ones at least. A person not taking pride in their typing -- if it were accurate -- would be low self-esteem to some degree.


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

probablyINFP said:


> The vibe that i got is "I'm smarter than you. And I enjoy being d!ck."


Hahahahaha, I've definitely seen a fair amount of that. It's especially hilarious when combined with poor critical thinking skills. (The INFx side, I'd say, is "I'm morally superior to you.")

I think most people have some pride in most attributes they have that describe them. I mean, it's you, so it is healthy to be proud as long as you don't take it too far or pair it with the idea that if the attributes you have are something to be proud of, then people with different attributes have nothing to be proud of. I'd have to say though, I'd be prouder if I were an ENTJ. Introversion and Perceiving have some really obnoxious downsides.


----------



## Felix5 (Apr 27, 2015)

I would much rather be an extrovert than an introvert any day, I would prefer to have a more developed feeling side since it seems to get you farther in life.

I don't understand either side to be honest. It's silly to be proud of something you have little control over. I would have much more pride in the fact that I've learned how to deal with people despite my tendency towards introversion, as well as my ability to understand empathy despite my Te. 

We should take pride in things we work hard for, not the gifts we already have at our disposal.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

i have no pride
pride is a vise
pride is only the product of a unhealthy ego


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

I would have been happy with whichever type I was.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Felix5 said:


> I would much rather be an extrovert than an introvert any day, I would prefer to have a more developed feeling side since it seems to get you farther in life.
> 
> I don't understand either side to be honest. It's silly to be proud of something you have little control over. I would have much more pride in the fact that I've learned how to deal with people despite my tendency towards introversion, as well as my ability to understand empathy despite my Te.
> 
> We should take pride in things we work hard for, not the gifts we already have at our disposal.


^This (not sure about developed feeling side, but I think I'd prefer to be ENTJ).


----------



## Solrac026 (Mar 6, 2012)

probablyINFP said:


> Watching some YT videos by INTX explaining MBTI, I come to believe that a vast majority of those who upload this take pride in their INTX type. I wonder whether this is just these YT users or INTX in general.
> 
> The vibe that i got is "I'm smarter than you. And I enjoy being d!ck."


Everyone has some sort of pride or ego. Our just happens to be that we're usually smarter than the average bear. Some of us only have that going for us. Don't take it away.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

I think it's good to remember your strengths but taking pride in ones mbti type doesn't make much sense to me. And yeah NT's who think they are so great and smarter others ha no they are usually the ones who are not very smart as well. Same goes for other types who think they're better than others just because they are a certain type. Recognising strengths vs. that kinda pride is different. It doesn't really matter to me which type I am although I wish to be an ISFP but whatever INTP explains me in terms of functions and I have to just remember I'm a lot more than that of course same as everyone and I don't fit into a lot of the stereotypes.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

The real question that should be answered is _why on Earth would anyone be prideful of being typed as an INTX in an actual test that is severely flawed and outdated?_ I mean, if we go off on stereotypes we are socially inept, somewhat stuck-up individuals.
I'd imagine it would work something like this: MBTI groups people into 16 different groups, with the main group "function" (stereotype) as the common trait, then from there they slowly get bolder and bolder with their claims almost like a slope curve in which the start of the curve has a very low risk of being incorrect. *think sideways S*


----------



## Sasori (Jul 23, 2016)

pippylongstocking said:


> I think it's good to remember your strengths but taking pride in ones mbti type doesn't make much sense to me. And yeah NT's who think they are so great and smarter others ha no they are usually the ones who are not very smart as well. Same goes for other types who think they're better than others just because they are a certain type. Recognising strengths vs. that kinda pride is different. It doesn't really matter to me which type I am although I wish to be an ISFP but whatever INTP explains me in terms of functions and I have to just remember I'm a lot more than that of course same as everyone and I don't fit into a lot of the stereotypes.


People take pride in things if they consider it to be positive. Type is in a large part determinative of what people believe to be positive. It's not a surprise that people would take pride in their type then. It's almost an odd question.

You have certain preferred modes of thought
After being whisked into a sea of collectives and assimilating objects, you're ego seems quite faded. You've somewhat forgotten yourself.
A test reports your behavior, and the description is in line with your preferred modes of thought.
Are you elated? Proud? Obviously. That's why it's your '_preferred_ mode of thought'.

If the typing was horribly wrong, you probably wouldn't take pride.


----------



## T_M_D (Aug 19, 2016)

Just as I was going through a mini-identity crisis I found out about MBTI, and what a relief! Everything makes sense now, it's all very clear. Sure, I'm still different, but now I know *why* and that's all I really wanted to know. So yeah, I'm pleased with being an INTJ. It may not be easy, but I think it's worth it.


----------



## darkmatter (Jul 18, 2016)

I think anybody with a healthy self esteem would be proud of themselves and their strengths. Sure INTX's tend to be smart, don't take that away from them.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

ninjahitsawall said:


> but I think I'd prefer to be ENTJ.


Me too! :kitteh: World domination would be easier to accomplish.


----------



## Clayfighter (Jun 21, 2016)

Does it bother you that people take pride in themselves? I personally dont care too much, they can think what they want as long as it helps them go on with life.

Last time I took a variety of tests I seem to be xNTx I was damn near half and half (51%) on introversion and extroversion and usually test P half of the time and J the other half, both being very close with little preference over each other.

I just leave it as INTJ cause it fits for the most part, but the truth is theres not a lot of people that are just one type. Its nothing to brag about, but I can see how it would be an advantage.


----------



## Emerl98 (May 10, 2016)

I like being INTP, but I don't take pride in it. I like how I am in general. Although I would prefer to be an Feeling type to understand my feelings better. Or maybe an ISTP so that I feel less intense emotions.


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

I don't really have pride in anything. Or maybe I do, and that I never understand the meaning of pride.

It doesn't make any sense to me when I hear people say "I'm proud of you" or "S/he is my pride". Or to have "school pride". What does that even mean? I know how to act prideful from observing others, but I don't feel it inside me.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

SouDesuNyan said:


> I don't really have pride in anything. Or maybe I do, and that I never understand the meaning of pride.
> 
> It doesn't make any sense to me when I hear people say "I'm proud of you" or "S/he is my pride". Or to have "school pride". What does that even mean? I know how to act prideful from observing others, but I don't feel it inside me.


Pride requires 
1) You place value in something,
2) You have a choice in the matter,
And 
3) You chose to develop (what you see as) this positive quality which has merit, in yourself.

In any other case pride seems unwarranted to me. For example, if you see a trait as inherently part of yourself, what's to be proud of? You had nothing to do with it if you just came into the planet with it. Idk, I see pride as more like "wow, I can teach myself how to play an instrument?" or something like that.


----------



## Clayfighter (Jun 21, 2016)

SouDesuNyan said:


> I don't really have pride in anything. Or maybe I do, and that I never understand the meaning of pride.
> 
> It doesn't make any sense to me when I hear people say "I'm proud of you" or "S/he is my pride". Or to have "school pride". What does that even mean? I know how to act prideful from observing others, but I don't feel it inside me.


When I say "Im proud of you" Im being sarcastic as hell.

lol I dont know about other people.


----------

